# Looking for Website search engine submitting program



## XeoNoX (Aug 26, 2009)

I just made a website and was looking for a good program that would submit my website to most of the major search engines.

If someone could please list some FREE ones as well as pay ones it would be nice. Thanks


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a web design newb.

Does that really help?  I thought Google looked at cross-links, hits, etc.  Maybe meta tags too.

How do they help?


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2009)

Go to the search engines directly and sign up. They all have their own submitting program which usually entails a phone call or them sending a letter to verify your site.


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 26, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I'm a web design newb.
> 
> Does that really help?  I thought Google looked at cross-links, hits, etc.  Maybe meta tags too.
> 
> How do they help?



I used to host a website going back 3 or 4 yrs now. I found cross links are by far the best way to get your site moved higher up search results. Most sites appear on google after around 50,000 to 100,000 hits. Having people post your site on forums is the easiest way to gain traffic.

I didnt see any gain from adding meta tags. As for a program to get a website on search engines ! Do such progs excist ?


----------



## stuartpb (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a free application called WEBCEO, which will automate search engine submissions, but with some of them you have to verify the submission by email. The app does keyword optimisation/density etc etc scans plus a boatload of other useful stuff. There is a pro version but I have never needed to use it. You can find it here:

http://www.webceo.com/

I have used it on every website I have developed, and it will get you listed. Keywords are still important in getting first page rankings but you have to choose them wisely and back it up with relevant content. Hope it helps

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 20, 2009)

with google, you embed an HTML meta tag that Google sends you when you sign up.


----------

